# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Μνήμη για Laptop συμβατή με Macbook σε άριστη κατάσταση αχρησιμοποίητη

## pas2007

Πωλείται μνήμη Laptop συμβατή με Apple MacBook και MacBook Pro αχρησιμοποιητη.
Μαρκα: 
MICRON MT8JSF12864HZ-1G1F1 1GB NOTEBOOK SODIMM DDR3 PC8500(1066) UNBUF 1.5v 1RX8 204P 128MX64 128mX8


1GB
DDR3
8500(1066MHz)

   Τιμή 15€

----------

